# Seeking 195/35/16 tires.



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Does this size exist? They would be perfect. 
thx


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Seeking 195/35/16 tires. (GTi2OV)*

best i could do was a 195 40 16
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...6&y=7


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Seeking 195/35/16 tires. (runhopskipendub)*

Thats cool. That may be better than the 205/40/16s I have now.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Seeking 195/35/16 tires. (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_Thats cool. That may be better than the 205/40/16s I have now. 

Better for what? They'll be shorter, narrower, lower load rating ...... certainly not "better" for performance, speedo accuracy, safety ..... 
What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: Seeking 195/35/16 tires. (f1forkvr6)*

fitment on my car.


----------

